# Layout Software ??



## Zherohour

Hello! My son (4) has lots and lots of wooden tracks (Thomas and Brio) we have accumulated miscellaneous sets in combination with purchasing expansions, etc. 

Long story short, is there a program that can suggest layout designs based on the track you have? I am picturing an input section where I say I have x number of 8" straight, x # of curved switches etc...and it would randomly generate possible layouts?

Any ideas or suggestions appreciated!


----------



## tjcruiser

There are several track planning software packages out there, but most of these are for electric / scale model railroads.

Here's one via a quick 'net search for Brio/etc ... I don't know anything about this, though ...

http://www.dvdinfo.org/BRIO-WOODEN-RAILWAY-TRAIN-TRACK-THOMAS-PLANS-83-Layouts.html

That said, I have two boys (10 & 6). They love our wooden trains. But the biggest joy they get is via shuffling everying up, starting over, and then building new layouts ... bridges, cross-overs, tunnels, turnouts ... twisting, turning fun. I'm always amazed at what their young creativity will conceive.

So ... maybe pass on the software, sit down with your son, and see where his creative mind might take you?

TJ


----------



## Brakeman Jake

Softwares are tools that will help you design a layout as they allow you to draw,erase or move sections of track so that you can see the results and decide if you like them or not.To my knowledge,there's no software that will design a layout based on your needs taking into account the stuff you tell it you have.You still are the designer and have to take the decisions yourself.What a great tool it would be if it existed...so much time saved....


----------



## hoscale37

*Track Software*

I found this free software on the Atlas model railroad site the other day...

It's called- "Right Track Freeware". I just downloaded it the other day and I have just started to play around with it. Seems like it is a good program to help in designing a layout.

http://atlasrr.com/ 

On the scrolling page in the middle that has the listing for new cars/engines; click on the tab labeled "RTS" and you can download it from there.


----------



## tjcruiser

Well, there are several track layout software packages available, some freeware, including the Atlas one you mentioned, SCARM, starter-version of AnyRail, etc.

That said, I believe none of these has a built-in Brio / toy wooden track library, per the initial request of this thread. Perhaps the software per post #2, above?

Cheers,

TJ


----------

